# &quot;Berechtigung zum Starten eines Systemdienstes&quot; ???



## MICHI123 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
wollte grade Corel MediaOne installieren, aber das muckt irgendwie rum. Installation klappt ganz normal bis kurz vorm ende wenn dort "dienste werden gestartet" steht.
dann kommt eine fehlermeldung die mir sagt dass ein dienst (ProtexistLicensing) nicht gestartet werden konnte, ich solle mich vergewissern, dass ich die berechtigung habe zum starten eines Systemdienstes. Bin mit meinem Admin Account angemeldet (hab auch nur den einen) der halt Administrationsrechte hat...
was tun?

danke schonmal
gruß,
michi


----------



## Riddick1107 (17. Oktober 2007)

Spielst du unter XP oder unter Vista?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Oktober 2007)

Riddick1107 am 17.10.2007 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielst du unter XP oder unter Vista?



Was spielt er ?

MediaOne ist ein Foto-Tool - kein Game.

Wenn du unter Vista arbeitest dann kannst du mal versuchen die UAC temporär (bei der Installation) zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Riddick1107 (18. Oktober 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 17.10.2007 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Riddick1107 am 17.10.2007 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, meint ich ja, hab falsch gelesen! Trotzdem meine Frage: Vista oder XP?


----------



## MICHI123 (18. Oktober 2007)

ah vergessen, hab Windows XP mit SP2


----------



## fiumpf (18. Oktober 2007)

MICHI123 am 18.10.2007 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ah vergessen, hab Windows XP mit SP2



Schau mal ob du den Dienst manuell starten kannst:

Auf dem Symbol Arbeitsplatz -> rechte Maustaste -> Verwalten -> Dienste und Anwendungen -> Dienste -> den Dienst Suchen -> rechte Maustaste -> Eigenschaften -> Starten

Falls er nicht startet geh oben auf den Reiter "Abhängigkeiten"; da siehst du, welche Dienste noch starten müssen dass dein gewünschter Dienst startet - er hängt quasi von ihnen ab.

Sollte er den Dienst starten und du brauchst das Programm öfter, stell im Reiter "Allgemein" den Starttyp auf automatisch.


----------



## Riddick1107 (18. Oktober 2007)

Du könntest mal ausprobieren.. sobald du dich mit deinem Benutzerkonto anmeldest, also wenn du dein Passowirt beim Hochfahren angibst, drückst du die Tasten Strg+Alt (gedrückt halten) und dann zweimal hintereinander die Entf-Taste! Dann kommst du in den Administratoranmeldbildschirm! Dort gibst du als Benutzer "Administrator" ein und als Passwort keins außer du hast bei der Windowsinstallaton mal ein Administratorkennwort angegeben! So wenn du dann in der Oberfläche vom Administrator bist kannst du es dort mal mit der Installation probieren!


----------



## fiumpf (18. Oktober 2007)

Riddick1107 am 18.10.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Anleitung für Adminkonto





Hat man so mehr Rechte wie wenn man ein Konto mit Admin-Rechten benutzt?


----------



## Riddick1107 (18. Oktober 2007)

Genau weiß ich es auch nicht, aber man sollte mehr haben da man dort ohne weiteres z.B. von anderen Administratoren an dem PC die Kennwörter entfernen kann usw.! Wenn,... sind es aber nur sehr wenige Unterschiede zum normalen "Endbenutzeradministrator" (viel grad kein anderes Wort ein  )


----------



## fiumpf (18. Oktober 2007)

Naja, Probieren geht über studieren.



Heutige geplante Tasks für MICHI123:


- Dienst manuell starten

- mit dem Admin-Konto anmelden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2007)

der admin hat viel mehr rechte.

ordner von anderen benutzern kann nur der "echte" administrator übernehmen

der spielt also in ner anderen liga


----------



## Riddick1107 (18. Oktober 2007)

Chris-W201-Fan am 18.10.2007 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> der admin hat viel mehr rechte.
> 
> ordner von anderen benutzern kann nur der "echte" administrator übernehmen
> 
> der spielt also in ner anderen liga



Ich wusste das es ein paar wenige Unterschiede sind aber sind das wirklich so viele Unterschiede von den Rechten her, im gegensatz zum Benutzer-Administrator?

Ps: Michi probier es mal so, vielleicht geht es ja!


----------



## MICHI123 (18. Oktober 2007)

Danke soweit, hat aber noch net funktioniert ^^ 
also Dienst manuell starten: der Dienst ist in der Diensteliste und hat als status "wird gestartet" die buttons zu manuellen starten etc sind alle grau. Abhängig ist der Prozess von keinen anderen...

zum Admin Konto: 
hm, ich kann mich nicht erinnern ein passwort angegeben zu haben, und auch alle standart passwörter die ich jemals genutzt habe gehen bei dem administrator konto nicht. (also bei der Anmeldung als Name " Administrator " eingegeben... hmm


----------



## fiumpf (18. Oktober 2007)

Chris-W201-Fan am 18.10.2007 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ordner von anderen benutzern kann nur der "echte" administrator übernehmen



Wie meinst du das, Ordner übernehmen?


----------



## Riddick1107 (18. Oktober 2007)

MICHI123 am 18.10.2007 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> zum Admin Konto:
> hm, ich kann mich nicht erinnern ein passwort angegeben zu haben, und auch alle standart passwörter die ich jemals genutzt habe gehen bei dem administrator konto nicht. (also bei der Anmeldung als Name " Administrator " eingegeben... hmm



Aber hast du definitiv ein Kennwort drin!?
Blöde Frage aber hast du es auch mal ausprobiert mit keinem Passwort?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2007)

fiumpf am 18.10.2007 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Chris-W201-Fan am 18.10.2007 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du private ordner für nutzer erstellst kann normal kein anderer da drauf zugreifen,  auch nicht der admin,  gerade beim datenretten von festplatten aus defekten systemen, hier is das immer besonders kompliziert

da musst du dann ordner highjacken, sonst kommst nicht an die daten


----------



## MICHI123 (18. Oktober 2007)

Riddick1107 am 18.10.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 18.10.2007 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo hatte ich auch probiert


----------

